# Hix HT-600-D 16x20 Vs. Pheonix Phire 16x20



## Guest (May 15, 2006)

*Re: what press are you using and why?*

Hix HT-600-D 16x20 Vs. Pheonix Phire 16x20 in a price ratio to quality match ??

What do you knowledgable folks think ?

~ATOIS


----------



## djmus (May 15, 2006)

hey do you know the pricing of these two? and the pricing on all pheonix presses. this brand intrugues me with auto lift and am interested in buyin one


----------



## JoshEllsworth (Dec 14, 2005)

Heres a quick breakdown:

Both Presses Have A Digital Timer

The Phoenix has digital temperature and the HT 600 has an adjustable thermostat.

The Phoenix has an automatic opening feature.

The HT 600 has a pressure adjustment in back of the unit, the Phoenix has over center pressure adjustment.

The Ht 600 opens up approximately 70 degrees, the Phoenix approximately 65 degrees.

The Phoenix accomodates items up to 1 inch thick, the HT 600 up to 5/8" thick.

The Phoenix has an upper floating platen, the HT 600 has a lower floating platen.

Both presses offer a lifetime warranty on the Heating Element.

The Phoenix offers the ability to interchange platens, not real sure if the HT 600 does or not?

The Phoenix has a magnetic assisted lockdown.

The Phoenix' upper platen is teflon coated, the HT 600 to my knowledge is not.

The HT 600 sells for approximately $1100 and the Phoenix 16 x 20 for $1300.

Hope this helps


----------



## Doby (May 2, 2006)

*** drool *** (Phoenix)


----------



## Boomar123 (Apr 8, 2010)

I dont know about Pheonix Phire 16x20, but I wouldnt recommend Hix product... I had bad exerience with the Swingman20d 16" x 20" and the costumer services.


----------



## hawghugger (Feb 24, 2010)

oh no, Im looking at a hix after a cheap ebay press thats alot of trouble. Whats going on with your hix?


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

hawghugger said:


> oh no, Im looking at a hix after a cheap ebay press thats alot of trouble. Whats going on with your hix?


Both Hix and Stahl's (Hotronix/Phoenix) produce excellent machines and provide very good customer service. I wouldn't hesitate to purchase either brand.


----------

